# One last light issue -help!



## Matthew7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm growing seedlings that I transplanted into Hydroton in net baskets inside my hydro set up. I know that a certain amount of light can make its way down through the Hydroton and inside my bubbler buckets. It's not much light, but I sure don't want algae!
Should I cover the top of the Hydroton with a thin layer of Coir in order to be sure and block out all light? 

Thanks for all of your help once again,   Matt
:holysheep:


----------



## ledtester (Mar 9, 2010)

Matthew7 said:
			
		

> I'm growing seedlings that I transplanted into Hydroton in net baskets inside my hydro set up. I know that a certain amount of light can make its way down through the Hydroton and inside my bubbler buckets. It's not much light, but I sure don't want algae!
> Should I cover the top of the Hydroton with a thin layer of Coir in order to be sure and block out all light?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help once again, Matt
> :holysheep:


With the air and water movement you shouldn't get algae....but if your concerned cover the top with foil.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a system similar to yours and I have had no problems with algae. I flush out my tank about every two weeks. once your plants fan out there will be no light able to get down there.

As long as your tank smells like fresh lettuce you are doing fine. I take a sniff every morning when feeding.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

you should be fine...


----------



## D3 (Mar 9, 2010)

You should be fine but if your worried about it, you can get neopreme(sp) inserts for your net cups. They stop almost all light from entering.


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2010)

don't top with foil, it gets stained and dirty next to your stem, you wont need to cover with anything but if you really want to use some black or opaque nylon or plastic, not foil imo


----------



## Matthew7 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm not too worried about it any longer, you've set my mind at ease. I will change the water every 10 - 14 days so it should never become an issue now anyway. Thanks again,  Matt


----------

